# Anyone noticed the siggy craze is over?



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2017)

5 or 6 years ago this forum was buzzing with activity. A team of creative people made siggies for many of the users and we had all sorts of ingenious images as siggies.
Now this is one of the more quiet corners of the forum. Why is that?
Were we just bored with it. We get older and have less time (my problem) or is it because the mobile version of this forum doesn't show siggies and everybody is using their phone nowadays?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2017)

I would say the both reasons you said. The lack of the time and using of mobile devices.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 9, 2017)

Speaking only for me...I be old, set in my ways, a dinosaur, and I have zero or less creativity. My cell phone is just that a phone. It is not a still camera, video camera, computer, game playing device, messaging device, music device, movie device, etc. It makes PHONE calls PERIOD and it just RINGS. I was happy to get one siggy up and working

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2017)

For me it is a matter of two things.

1. I simply just don't have the time. Though I am on here almost daily, and make sure to keep up with moderator stuff, I just don't post as much anymore.

2. I use mostly the mobile version


----------



## Marcel (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah, for me the same Chris, if you are a dad....  And I use the mobile version quite often although it's a little buggy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2017)

Haven't changed mine since I got here. Not important to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jan 9, 2017)

Don't have a visual siggy, cant find a better avatar for my on line persona and the quote that I have or used to have expresses a sentiment that is important to me.

Don't fix what aint broke in other words


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2017)

Just don't have the time to do it really anymore, that and the fact I really like my current one. Added on is the fact I use the mobile version more and more as well...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2017)

I find changing the sig is one to the few things I find easier to do with the new format


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2017)

Second only to the cheese in meat fad of 2015, I miss that the most...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2017)

I use my mobile much more than I use the laptop nowadays, as I find that the forum works great on both. I used to be on the laptop over the weekends, to let my mobile rest, not as much at the moment.... 
If it was that the siggies worked on the mobile version as well, I'm sure that it would create a bit more activity here....
Actually, might dust off the laptop and pop on here on it and watch an episode or two Star Trek Voyager....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2017)

Just to inspire in future siggies....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2017)

No '13'. Clearly for others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Thorlifter (May 15, 2017)

I have the time, I've just been lazy and not motivated to change it. Actually I haven't been on the site much in the past 4 or 5 months but I do miss it and chatting with you knotheads. Someday I might change it again.


----------



## herman1rg (May 15, 2017)

I come on here every day through my laptop, I'm very happy with my siggy


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2017)

Time to plan the season siggies folks? 
How does this new forum style work with siggies, haven't used one since the Photobucket failure....


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2017)

Mine still works, but I upload to a thread and link from there, which means, everything stays within the same system. 

The standard setting for Xenfora seems to be that siggies are 'Minimized', so you won't see the siggies in their full glory unless you change that in your personal settings. 

For the seasonal siggies: Please go ahead and start a thread, don't expect me to enter though, you know what I think of Christmas banne.. eh siggies.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2017)

Mine works fine, and is the same siggy from probably 10 years ago. 

You have to change your settings though so that they completely show, and are not condensed.


----------

